# online ordering



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

is indoaudio.com a good place to buy car audio from? and are there anygood websites to buy quality car audio from at lower prices? thanx


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.cbrstereo.com 
www.sounddomain.com
www.ikesound.com
www.onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

www.partsexpress.com
www.speedsound.com
www.sounddomain.com
www.madisound.com
www.woofersetc.com
www.usacaraudio.com
www.acoustic-technologies.ca
www.millionbuy.com
www.bestpriceaudiovideo.com
www.acaraudio.com
www.cbrstereo.com
www.acoustic-visions.com
www.etronics.com
www.thezeb.com
www.onlinecarstereo.com
www.ikesound.com

And of course www.indoaudio.com like you said. I sent you a PM about it, to summarize for everyone else, I've bought 2 things from indo and talked to many other people who have bought from him as well, he's a quality dealer.


----------



## nycit23 (Jun 25, 2004)

Dacypher2003 said:


> is indoaudio.com a good place to buy car audio from? and are there anygood websites to buy quality car audio from at lower prices? thanx





you could always try www.crutchfield.com or www.tweeder.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nycit23 said:


> you could always try www.crutchfield.com or www.tweeder.com



he said lower prices, not gouge your eyes out with a wooden dildo prices


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It is Tweeter http://www.tweeter.com and everything I buy comes from them. Why? Because they stand behind their products better than any online dealer. They sometime have great sales, but even if you pay the somewhat higher price, you know you are buying from an authorized dealer, that you're not getting a bum product and that even if you mess it up they generally honor warranties.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

wow...this is a pretty good reference

Sticky anyone?


----------

